# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  CAPRARI EN PERU

## Irricorp

Representante en Perú:
IRRICORP SAC 
Ofrecemos: 
a) Bombas para pozo profundo
              Bombas Turbina Vertical (Lubricada por Agua)
              Bombas Sumergibles
b) Bombas Centrífugas
c) Bombas Multietapas de Acero Inoxidable 
Contacto: 
Ventas 993884600 / 956264228

----------


## Daniel Sarka Quispe

Cual es el correo electrónico, para obtener mayor información

----------


## Irricorp

Estimado Daniel Sarka:
Te puedes comunicar al correo: ingeniería@irricorp.net / comercial@irricorp.net
956264228

----------

